# What's something you learned today?



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2018)

The saying goes "You learn something everyday". I figure it would be fun to share our daily experiences with each other here. Tell us all something you learned today. It doesn't matter what it is, I'm curious none the less.

Don't forget to stop by tomorrow and tell us even more!


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned that those damn birds give me seizures.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned a lot about the history of ancient libraries! I have also been answering questions for my class seeing how I summarize what I have learned.


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 11, 2018)

Driving with a sandwich in one hand.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned how seawater sponges breath after seeing a video of a guy squirting colored dye inside one of them.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 11, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Driving with a sandwich in one hand.


Do not come to Michigan as in some cities it is illegal to eat, and drive at the same time. Unless you are willing to refrain from doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned what @Infrarednexus true identity is.






I'm onto you, bird!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I learned what @Infrarednexus true identity is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today I just learned what species my next sona is going to be. Thanks Ovi<3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 11, 2018)

Today I learned that you don't have to know what a dream is for it to come true.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 11, 2018)

Today I learned that it's way harder than I thought to determine the species of fleas.
Also that I should not be allowed to drive home from IKEA without a GPS unit. Oops.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 11, 2018)

Today I learned that I can hold it in for a whole 3 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## Joni (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned math. But I don't know how much.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

I learned that a dark rye bread won't get crisp in a toaster


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I learned a lot about the history of ancient libraries! I have also been answering questions for my class seeing how I summarize what I have learned.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned that I probably watch too much anime. I dreamed in anime last night.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Do not come to Michigan as in some cities it is illegal to eat, and drive at the same time. Unless you are willing to refrain from doing that.


Texas has a few counties like that.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Today I learned that you don't have to know what a dream is for it to come true.


While reading that I heard a mash up of Rocky Horror's "Don't dream it, be it" and Disney's "Once upon a dream".


----------



## Murphy (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned my assistant manager is a freaking nut job after she mentioned that she doesn’t allow her boyfriend to have any friends.  Also her and one of the cooks got into a screaming match about it. Customers heard. That was an awkward shift.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 12, 2018)

Ended up learning the process to file an order against a fraud. Accounting at its best


----------



## Nihles (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned that someone with an expensive taste in women's underwear got ahold ofy credit card information. Fortunately, I also learned that the dispute process for my credit union is easy and straightforward so I'll be back to normal spending soon.


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned that in certain ways, it can be really good to have horrible credit, because that way, people are less likely to commit identity theft, and use your credit cards...namely, because one doesn't have any. 

@Nihles : If this woman gets a hold of my debit card info, she will get a few cheap pairs of underwear from Target. And that's on a good day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned you can test how much life is left in a AA+ battery by dropping it a little off the ground and seeing how much it bounces when it lands.


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 12, 2018)

Always check the power first... spent 3 hours trying to fix the internet in my workplace, reconfigured a lot of router, reinstalled a pc and the problem was actually an unplagged connection point, a switch...


----------



## katalistik (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned that no matter how the citizens react and try to prevent stupid dumb ass shit from happening the European Parliament doesn't give a shit anyways. Welcome to EuropE everyone!


----------



## Nihles (Sep 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I learned you can test how much life is left in a AA+ battery by dropping it a little off the ground and seeing how much it bounces when it lands.


I'd heard about it before but keep forgetting to use it...very cool.


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 12, 2018)

I learned (a better thing to say is I came into realization) that time is limited, so one should cherish it with the ones they love


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 12, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> View attachment 40457


WELL OBVIOUSLY THEY SHOULD OF RECORDED EVERYTHING ON CLAY TABLETS LIKE THE SUMERIANS DID! Beside that I am genuinely interested in what I am learning right now.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 12, 2018)

You can improvise a microscope with water and a decent cell phone camera.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 12, 2018)

Today I learned that hard labor is hard, and i swear boxes weigh more then their contents.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2018)

Today I learned about the Geological Survey of Canada.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 13, 2018)

Today I learned that no matter how wonderful your partner is, you can't predict how life is going to change you both 5 years later. We get to fall in love all over again!


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2018)

Today I learned that power companies are greedy, ruthless and evil.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 13, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Do not come to Michigan as in some cities it is illegal to eat, and drive at the same time. Unless you are willing to refrain from doing that.


I live in Michigan too!
What part of the state you from


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 13, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I live in Michigan too!
> What part of the state you from


Southern part of the state.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 13, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Southern part of the state.


Same. Lower thumb


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 13, 2018)

It was not something i learned today, but still want to share it.
No matter how hard you try to make someone proud of you. You can work your hands to the bone, sacrifice everything on them, spend your whole life on them, and give them everything you have, it's not going to change a thing. People can't be made proud. They will become proud of you for who you are, and for what you reached for youself. And the only people who can feel this way is the one who love you. And for someone who love you... you don't need to prove anything.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 13, 2018)

Turning off the air conditioners and turning on the heat in your car can actually cool the engine if it’s overheating


----------



## Murphy (Sep 13, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Ended up learning the process to file an order against a fraud. Accounting at its best


Justice!!


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 13, 2018)

I learned how to set up timers and counters in PLCs (programmable logic controllers) today.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 14, 2018)

That I don’t need to change my name on my vehicles title until I go to sell it.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 14, 2018)

I learned my dentist changed address.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

I learned one my co workers thought I had feelings for him because I am always smiling at him. He learned I am always smiling to everyone


----------



## David Drake (Sep 14, 2018)

I learned that even though I am still not nearly as strong with him as I was before his rework, I am still capable of getting MVP with Leoric in Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 14, 2018)

I learned that I’m going to Lansing, Michigan in October for some job training.


----------



## Simo (Sep 14, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I learned that I’m going to Lansing, Michigan in October for some job training.



Ah, lived there for a while, when I was in college, and went to Michigan State, before moving here!

~

Today I learned that I like 7-UP much, much more than Sprite. It seemed not quite as sweet, and also, had a crisper feel to it. Odd, I have not seen 7-UP as much as I used too.

I also learned that though I very seldom eat sweets/candy, my weakness is sugary drinks!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 14, 2018)

I didn't learn anything exciting today, just work related stuff.   :/



Simo said:


> Ah, lived there for a while, when I was in college, and went to Michigan State, before moving here!
> 
> ~
> 
> ...




I too prefer 7-UP, just it's not as available for some reason.

That reminds me of an old sign I have:


----------



## Rant (Sep 14, 2018)

That I can go 3 days without food! :3 

Not kidding, because of work and bills I haven't eaten since Tuesday night, I'm surviving on coffee and milk. But blessed is the Day of Pay and I got a fucking awesome pizza


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 14, 2018)

Rant said:


> That I can go 3 days without food! :3
> 
> Not kidding, because of work and bills I haven't eaten since Tuesday night, I'm surviving on coffee and milk. But blessed is the Day of Pay and I got a fucking awesome pizza



Good god, that sounds like a tight situation. I hope that's not a regular thing for you.


----------



## Rant (Sep 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Good god, that sounds like a tight situation. I hope that's not a regular thing for you.


No it's not but back to back to back shifts with only enough time to nap are the worst


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 14, 2018)

Does can you take a toll on people's lives even when it takes years.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry, couldn't resist

Well, owing to previous posts, I learnt that 7-up is a thing, never heard ot it XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2018)

I learned about the life cycle of malaria.


----------



## Feeka (Sep 15, 2018)

*thinking* Today I learned 3D organic modelling


----------



## pippi (Sep 15, 2018)

today I learned my ex's side girl from years ago is still hunting me down online and somehow found my furry facebook page with zero personal information and i'm kinda creeped out


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 15, 2018)

pippi said:


> today I learned my ex's side girl from years ago is still hunting me down online and somehow found my furry facebook page with zero personal information and i'm kinda creeped out


Thats quite the creepy determination to hunt you down.

I learned the proper term to call my old puppet. Is pulcinella


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

Do not drink milk after eating pickled onion...


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 15, 2018)

Today I learned that the hurricane has gone down to tropical storm levels.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 15, 2018)

I finally learned something that I can post here:

Don't punch desks, it hurts. I took the skin off of my knuckle.

In fact, try not to punch rigid objects in general.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I finally learned something that I can post here:
> 
> Don't punch desks, it hurts. I took the skin off of my knuckle.
> 
> In fact, try not to punch rigid objects in general.


As a martial artist who's ripped their knuckles on padded shields before, I can assure you that you have much more to risk from punching a hard object, especially if you don't make a proper fist and punch with a bent wrist.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Sep 17, 2018)

Today I learned that people put habanero jelly on brats.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 17, 2018)

I learned about the Mouse Utopia experiment.


----------



## fourur (Sep 17, 2018)

don't trust anybody , and don't take everythings for granted.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 18, 2018)

I learned that elephants are really freakin' hard to draw, my spouse wants a sona just for funsies and I have to relearn a month's anatomy practice. It'll be a great learning experience.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 18, 2018)

I learned a basic command in illustrator called "Offset Path" that could have saved me plenty of time. Now I know anyways! :>


----------



## ScrubyStraitOuttaPochinki (Sep 19, 2018)

That this thread exists.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 19, 2018)

ScrubyStraitOuttaPochinki said:


> That this thread exists.


I learned....that you're a smartass.
Hello!
I learned that season 5 of my favorite Netflix show is out! (Bojack)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2018)

The word "mammonism". Very useful.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2018)

Nothing.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 19, 2018)

Blackberry bushes can fight back.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 19, 2018)

*To sell a propane in propane accessories.*


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Don’t pester someone who has aspergers symdrome


----------



## Sagt (Sep 19, 2018)

I can't buy a pair of (adult sized) scissors without proof of my age.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Don’t pester someone who has aspergers symdrome


That really should be common knowledge...


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 19, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Apparently I can't buy a pair of (adult sized) scissors without proof of my age.


Just show them your hand. And say these are big.


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That really should be common knowledge...


I have aspergers


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2018)

You and most others here, mate...


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You and most others here, mate...


I’m serious


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2018)

So am I.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 19, 2018)

Dan Balan, famous for the band O-Zone, is actually Moldovan and not Romanian. Add-on to that, Romanian is an official language of Moldova (next to Moldovan).  And he's the first and only Moldovan to be nominated for a Grammy award.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 19, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I can't buy a pair of (adult sized) scissors without proof of my age.


I told someone about this, because I didn't bring my ID and I felt kinda cheesed off, and they told me to go to Poundland because "they don't give a fuck."

Just came back from Poundland and can confirm no fucks were given.

So, that's the second thing I've learned today. If you forget your ID, go to Poundland.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 19, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I told someone about this, because I didn't bring my ID and I felt kinda cheesed off, and they told me to go to Poundland because "they don't give a fuck."
> 
> Just came back there and can confirm that they do not give a fuck.


For scissors? Seriously? I'm not crazy and scissors doesn't mean something different in the UK and US?


----------



## Sagt (Sep 19, 2018)

Nihles said:


> For scissors? Seriously? I'm not crazy and scissors doesn't mean something different in the UK and US?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I remember the person at WHSmiths say it was a very recent piece of legislation. I'd assume it was put in place to attempt to combat the high number of knife attacks, but I really doubt this is going to have much of an effect other than to annoy people like me. I mean, do people even use scissors as a substitute for knives? 

Side note: Poundland grocery bags are awful. Somehow mine got a hole in it, so the scissors kept falling out. Eventually I just threw away the bag and carried the scissors by hand back to my home. It's a good thing the police didn't catch me without an open carry permit.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 19, 2018)

I learned that ''caustic" means corrosive in the alkaline side of the ph scale, whereas acidic specifically means corrosive on the acid side.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I remember the person at WHSmiths say it was a very recent piece of legislation. I'd assume it was put in place to attempt to combat the high number of knife attacks, but I really doubt this is going to have much of an effect other than to annoy people like me. I mean, do people even use scissors as a substitute for knives?
> 
> Side note: Poundland grocery bags are awful. Somehow mine got a hole in it, so the scissors kept falling out. Eventually I just threw away the bag and carried the scissors by hand back to my home. It's a good thing the police didn't catch me without an open carry permit.



WHSmith asked me to prove my age when I bought permanent markers 'because teenagers like to sniff 'em'. 
I'm 24.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

Today I learned where the game Bingo originated.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 19, 2018)

Today I learned I don't much fancy the flavor of Lemon Lime Powerade.


----------



## Simo (Sep 19, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> WHSmith asked me to prove my age when I bought permanent markers 'because teenagers like to sniff 'em'.
> I'm 24.



That's silly when we all know foxes like to sniff other things!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 19, 2018)

ScrubyStraitOuttaPochinki said:


> I have aspergers syndrome and whenever someone does that.... Oh I get so triggered like a Austrian Glock 18 Fully Automatic machine pistol.


You make a lot of noise and go off for a couple of seconds, and are left with a tingly wrist?


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You make a lot of noise and go off for a couple of seconds, and are left with a tingly wrist?


Not helping


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 19, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You make a lot of noise and go off for a couple of seconds, and are left with a tingly wrist?


I'm personally surprised that a reference to the Sten gun - a temperamental SMG whose earlier models were known to chamber and fire rounds on their own due to shoddy bolt design - wasn't made.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 19, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> WHSmith asked me to prove my age when I bought permanent markers 'because teenagers like to sniff 'em'.
> I'm 24.



Welcome to the UK...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Welcome to the UK...



Oh bugger off.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 20, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh bugger off.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Sep 20, 2018)

At the end of the day it doesn't matter who you are, What you know, what you did or what you tried. The only thing that matters is what you accomplish.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

I learned that a touch of cinnamon in French toast makes all the difference.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

How to test whether multivariate data are normally distributed.

How to test whether multivariate groups of data have equal variances.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2018)

I was reminded that ladels exsist and they are made of many varying materials. Not to be confused with a spoon, a ladel has a long handle and ends with deep bowl for lifting liquids.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 20, 2018)

I learned that the NRA has an Eddie Eagle program - "aimed" towards youth. ☺

I also learned that elephants are considered a "keystone species"; and that they create an enormous amount of positive contributions to the local environment, wherever they're located. They even help excavate caves that are used by other species to survive. Interesting.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 20, 2018)

The drug Galantamine is derived from snowdrops and is often used to treat Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 20, 2018)

In WW2 the British military planned to make aircraft carriers out of pykrete in canada.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 21, 2018)

I learned that there's only one patch of river near me that has native trout. The water is too shallow everywhere else.


----------



## catscom (Sep 21, 2018)

Venus fly traps are found natively in the Carolinas in the US.  Would have thought they were very tropical or from Brazil or Australasian rainforests.  You can see their native range here, courtesy of Wikipedia.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 21, 2018)

"Eye salve", (a 1,000-year-old Medieval medical recipe) - has been found to kill the MRSA "superbug" faster in the labs, than the best antibiotics we have.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2018)

The planet Vulcan is real. I'm not kidding:
40 Eridani A Twin Discovered –“Super Earth HD 26965 May be an Ideal Host for an Advanced Civilization” | The Daily Galaxy


----------



## Nihles (Sep 23, 2018)

I learned that there  is an episode of Z Nation that features a zombie filled tornado, and it is glorious.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 24, 2018)

I learned some more tips on how to improve my Seraphon playstyle in Age of Sigmar, chiefly:

Spec around a warscroll battalion, preferrably either a Firelance, Sunclaw or Eternal starhost;
Drop the skinks and second bastiladon, have the other bastiladon equipped with an Ark of Sotek;
Include a unit of kroxigors as part of the core of my army.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 24, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> I learned some more tips on how to improve my Seraphon playstyle in Age of Sigmar, chiefly:
> 
> Spec around a warscroll battalion, preferrably either a Firelance, Sunclaw or Eternal starhost;
> Drop the skinks and second bastiladon, have the other bastiladon equipped with an Ark of Sotek;
> Include a unit of kroxigors as part of the core of my army.


I learned some new vocabulary.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2018)

I learned that my country made multiple copies of The Decleration of Independence, and that one guy found one hidden behind a $4 painting he purchased.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 24, 2018)

Randomly, I learnt that the generally Anglo-Saxon county of Somerset actually has a Welsh Dragon on its coat of arms, and not an Anglo-Saxon Wyvern


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 25, 2018)

There was once a tv series called Police Squad, it had amazing writers, deals with all sorts of studios meaning they could get a wide variety of sets, and even had the famous comedian Leslie Nielsen playing the staring role. 

Every showing was given glowing reviews, so they quickly made up six episodes.

But then suddenly, the show got canned, funding was dropped and ABC refused to air it. When asked why,  Tony Thomopoulos claimed that the shows quick shot humor, and double meanings required too much attention from the audience, a show you had to actually watch, unlike other shows of the time. In other words, it was shut down because it too funny, and too smart.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 25, 2018)

That the Alvin and the Chipmunks movies had a fandom
But I guess I shouldn't be too surprised. There's a Thomas the Tank Engine fandom, so


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 25, 2018)

Dandelions area crucial source of nectar (for many helping insects) in the first few weeks of spring right after the winter thaw.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 25, 2018)

So many uses for statistics. So many uses.
Also, man have they built a lot of roundabouts/rotaries since my poor GPS unit was made. XD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

What golabki look like. @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## Irhileth (Sep 25, 2018)

I just learned that Marjane Satrapi, a cartoonist that I admire, directed a black comedy horror movie with Ryan Reynolds. And it was REALLY GOOD!
(The Voices, if you're interested )


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 26, 2018)

I learned that this guy exists on Youtube.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 26, 2018)

Using a swing for too long starts to hurt the legs.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)

I have learned that RPs can be really great source of fun, inspiration and are great way to get to know new people 
@Emyrelda Seoni


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 26, 2018)

Today I learnt that 91132, a train that’s taken me between Kings Cross and York at least once, has been involved in two fatal accidents


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 26, 2018)

Today I learned that life is hard, slot harder than I thought it would ever be.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

I learned that armadillos jump in the air when they are frightened.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 26, 2018)

. 


Juju-z said:


> In WW2 the British military planned to make aircraft carriers out of pykrete in canada.


That sounds odd. I'd love to hear more if you can dm the info.

TIL that free Taco Bell WiFi blocks FAF for some reason xD


----------



## Nihles (Sep 26, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Today I learned that life is hard, slot harder than I thought it would ever be.


It is, but that's why we keep learning and growing! Hopefully whatever is buging you will pass, I have faith you can handle it. Pretend I'm as cool as Nexus and that there's a dancing bird here.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 26, 2018)

Nihles said:


> That sounds odd. I'd love to hear more if you can dm the info.


The idea was to make a cost-effective means of extending the deployment range of aircraft to combat German U-boats in the early stages of the war.
Project Habakkuk - Wikipedia


----------



## Lawkbutt (Sep 27, 2018)

My day just started, so I would say nothing as of yet.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 27, 2018)

That TVTropes calls furries Petting Zoo People. Might have read it before, but I forgot, and now I get to giggle all over again.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

Robert G. Heft was the designer of the current United States 50-star flag. It was a high-school project for his junior-year history class, and it only earned him a B-minus grade - for his design (of fifty stars) by his instructor.

His design is now very well-known, by the entire World. I doubt his instrustor would still give him the same grade, today.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hmm... Funny thing I found-out regarding vampire films: The ones that say vampires don't show-up in mirrors are actually wrong. I read that it's because mirrors used to be  made out of silver, and silver is a pure material, and thus vampires wouldn't show-up in them, but now mirrors aren't made out of silver, so they would show-up.

Interesting, but I'm not a vampire person myself, so kinda useless


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I learned that armadillos jump in the air when they are frightened.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

The Eiffel Tower was originally planned to be built in Barcelona, Spain, (and not Paris).. but the Spanish didn't want it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


Poor little guys have it rough in life ;w;


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 28, 2018)

I learned how to toe-in the V brakes on my bicycle so they don't squeak any more.  That had been getting annoying!


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I learned how to toe-in the V brakes on my bicycle so they don't squeak any more.  That had been getting annoying!


Hey, teach me


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 28, 2018)

I learned how to make a spot welder, and plan to actually make it and see if it works, because actual spot welders are stupid expensive.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 28, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Hey, teach me



It's not too hard, you just have to adjust them so the end of the pad at the front of bike contacts the rim first.  The easiest way to do this is to close the brake with a small shim (I used a Guitar pick) under one end of the pad, loosen the nut that holds the pad and then re-tighten.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's not too hard, you just have to adjust them so the end of the pad at the front of bike contacts the rim first.  The easiest way to do this is to close the brake with a small shim (I used a Guitar pick) under one end of the pad, loosen the nut that holds the pad and then re-tighten.


Thank you, I'll try that!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 28, 2018)

I learnt that there's this weird carving in the ground in Australia that can be seen from space, and is apparently modern but the maker has never been identified.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)

I learned that there are several hypothesis for a moths attraction to bright lights.

1) They see it as a form of navigation that evolution has taught them to use the moon for. A process called transverse orientation. 
2) They see the heat given off by lamps and fire to be the same heat given off by a female moth that is ready to mate. The warmer, the better.
3) The moths see ultraviolet lights as a visual cue for food much like bees use to identify flowers that have nectar.


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

That some days, it's entirely possible you didn't learn anything


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 28, 2018)

Today I learned we have 20 fire ant beds in the acre we live on, and I could see many more in the surrounding acres the neighbor owns. Nothing like a heavy rain to sprout ants. People who complain about dandelions have it good as far as yard blemish go. I'd rather have random flowers than demon spawn.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 28, 2018)

The Christmas truce of 1914, which happened only months into the First World War along the Western Front. Against the behest of higher command, sections of the front saw French and German troops venturing from the trenches and into no man's land, exchanging food and supplies, singing carols, and playing football.

It was a war that didn't need to happen, and it reflected that sentiment in many ways.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 28, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> Today I learned we have 20 fire ant beds in the acre we live on, and I could see many more in the surrounding acres the neighbor owns. Nothing like a heavy rain to sprout ants. People who complain about dandelions have it good as far as yard blemish go. I'd rather have random flowers than demon spawn.


Oh many, I have those all over my front yard here in FL. I don't do anything on the yard for that reason (except mowing).


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> Today I learned we have 20 fire ant beds in the acre we live on, and I could see many more in the surrounding acres the neighbor owns. Nothing like a heavy rain to sprout ants. People who complain about dandelions have it good as far as yard blemish go. I'd rather have random flowers than demon spawn.



Today I learned again that the farther south you go, the more nefarious and dangerous the insects are! Even in Maryland, I'm amazed, at how much more pesky they are here, than up north. I mean, I never saw roaches just outside, like here, skittering about. And I hear down in Florida, they get even bigger, and fly! *shivers*

*plots move back to northern Michigan*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Today I learned again that the farther south you go, the more nefarious and dangerous the insects are! Even in Maryland, I'm amazed, at how much more pesky they are here, than up north. I mean, I never saw roaches just outside, like here, skittering about. And I hear down in Florida, they get even bigger, and fly! *shivers*
> 
> *plots move back to northern Michigan*



Ah, they're no problem down South, I just wrestle 'em with my superb robber fly strength. *flexes*


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Today I learned again that the farther south you go, the more nefarious and dangerous the insects are! Even in Maryland, I'm amazed, at how much more pesky they are here, than up north. I mean, I never saw roaches just outside, like here, skittering about. And I hear down in Florida, they get even bigger, and fly! *shivers*
> 
> *plots move back to northern Michigan*



You should see the skeeters in Mississippi


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 28, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh many, I have those all over my front yard here in FL. I don't do anything on the yard for that reason (except mowing).


That was our yard at the last place we lived because all our neighbors could poison there yards and we couldn't. Literally, a mound or two within every square three feet. They would even come in the house at night and bite us in the bed.



Simo said:


> Today I learned again that the farther south you go, the more nefarious and dangerous the insects are! Even in Maryland, I'm amazed, at how much more pesky they are here, than up north. I mean, I never saw roaches just outside, like here, skittering about. And I hear down in Florida, they get even bigger, and fly! *shivers*
> 
> *plots move back to northern Michigan*


So true. So very true. Despite the absolutely horrible things I have seen fire ants do, I got mad respect for people even further south, like the Amazon and stuff, with their army ants and bullet ants and whatever heinous horrors plague Africa and Australia that I try not to remember.

I'm in northern Alabama and some of our roaches fly too. Some of our roaches are a good two inches long and a strange dark coffee color. Some people call them palmetto bugs. Maybe the Tennessee/Kentucky horizontal line is the magical barrier for flying roaches? Some days I would risk developing a dislike of snow if it meant I got to get far enough north to avoid some of the bugs.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2018)

Kirby is secretly the larval stage of Majin Buu


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 30, 2018)

While being omnivorous - turkeys sometimes also occasionally consume amphibians and small reptiles such as lizards and snakes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2018)

The term "vocal fry" and its meaning.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 30, 2018)

That partly burnt lasagna and/or lima beans can mess me up for days.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2018)

There's types of silicone (unless I'm using a bad homonym from pt-br) - type A and type B - that come in liquid form and when you mix them it sloooooowly solidifies.


----------



## Tao (Sep 30, 2018)

I learned that there’s a kind of fungi that parasitizes beetles to drink their blood!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

I learned that snails have a muscle that acts like a foot!


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 3, 2018)

“Macaroni” was a slang term for fashionable men in the 1700s. 

The Yankee Doodle Dandy song makes more sense to me now


----------



## Marcl (Oct 4, 2018)

How to nicely program a scrolling background.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2018)

I learned you can fix a wifi connection problem by just restarting your computer. It's worked for me twice in a row.


----------



## Nihles (Oct 4, 2018)

I learned how to tell Excel to count the number of distinct values in a range.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 4, 2018)

Murrsuits. That they aren't essentially just a joke... they real AF.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 5, 2018)

I learnt that I can program stuff that's already in the environment, I was just aware. Also means I'm not that bad programmer.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 5, 2018)

Also that you can while editing posts quote a post that appears after, creating a new level of chaos.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 5, 2018)

I learnt that the first number of the class designation or BR trains is their type, which indicates horsepower. I.e. A Class 21 is a Type 2 locomotive, which are between 1,001 and 1,499 HP.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Murrsuits. That they aren't essentially just a joke... they real AF.



Why did you ever think they were a joke? x3


----------



## Dongding (Oct 7, 2018)

I figured they were more of a novelty than an actual accessory for intimate activities.

I am wiser now... yet worse off than ever before.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2018)

That I am exceptionally awesome.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I figured they were more of a novelty than an actual accessory for intimate activities.
> 
> I am wiser now... yet worse off than ever before.



How are you only just realising that now? I guess I must have fallen into some quirky corners of the furry internet pretty swiftly...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Murrsuits. That they aren't essentially just a joke... they real AF.


Where have you been all this time? That's one of the first things you learn about when joining this fandumb, which is actually kinda depressing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2018)

Of all the things one could be upset about, consenting adults having costumed sex is probably pretty low on the list anyway.


----------



## zenmaldita (Oct 7, 2018)

I learned that sometimes I think I'm having an episode - but really - I'm just hungry.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 7, 2018)

Three Presidents Have Died on July the 4th.

Fittingly: John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, and James Monroe - all passed away on Independence Day.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 8, 2018)

I never thought about it okay? I knew they existed but I've never seen a thing about them in any sort of furry media really.

I see NSFW plane foot fetish porn and stuff accidentally while browsing the site but I've never *ever* witnessed a single picture of actual inappropriately uploaded murrsuit intercourse. I have nothing against it, it's just strange I've never been put in a position yet where I had to consider it as something more than a pervy furry thingie of mythological status.

It's sort of hot. uwu

You know... in the suit... Everybody knows that!

Heh... 3:" '


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I never thought about it okay? I knew they existed but I've never seen a thing about them in any sort of furry media really.
> 
> I see NSFW plane foot fetish porn and stuff accidentally while browsing the site but I've never *ever* witnessed a single picture of actual inappropriately uploaded murrsuit intercourse. I have nothing against it, it's just strange I've never been put in a position yet where I had to consider it as something more than a pervy furry thingie of mythological status.
> 
> ...



Fur affinity doesn't permit photographic pornography. So you won't find people uploading images of real sex on that website.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 8, 2018)

Today I discovered that I am way, _way_ rustier at Dwarf Fortress than I thought. Poor dorfs.

Also I learned that there are tomatoes shaped like ikkle butternut squashes. I must find out more, so I can plant some!



Fallowfox said:


> Fur affinity doesn't permit photographic pornography. So you won't find people uploading images of real sex on that website.


I mean, Dongding did say "inappropriately uploaded" - I've seen murrsuits posted, but they generally don't last long before being taken down. Though if people actually read and respected the rules, you're right, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 8, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Today I discovered that I am way, _way_ rustier at Dwarf Fortress than I thought. Poor dorfs.


Everyone is rustier at DF than they thought because the guy adds twenty new economic systems every two months. :V


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 8, 2018)

Contact cement has a penchant to cause certain foams to ripple and distort. AKA R.i.p cosplay prop. ;-;


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 8, 2018)

Saiko said:


> Everyone is rustier at DF than they thought because the guy adds twenty new economic systems every two months. :V


I'm talking "embarked to a map with a grand total of one tiny muddy marsh worth of water - which freezes in winter" and "forgot to set up farms early on" levels of rusty. Shameful. ;_;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just learned that birds get drunk. Now ain't that something.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 8, 2018)

@Fallowfox 


Dongding said:


> inappropriately uploaded


I've seen some stuff that shouldn't be on the front page...


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 8, 2018)

I learned that in around 30 million years, Phobos will crash into the Martian surface.

Kinda makes you hope that a kid with an ocarina and a mask is there in time to stop it.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 9, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I learned that in around 30 million years, Phobos will crash into the Martian surface.
> 
> Kinda makes you hope that a kid with an ocarina and a mask is there in time to stop it.


Phobos also orbits Mars so closely that a space elevator built to Martian specifications would be in danger of being physically hit by that moon.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 9, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm talking "embarked to a map with a grand total of one tiny muddy marsh worth of water - which freezes in winter" and "forgot to set up farms early on" levels of rusty. Shameful. ;_;


Noooo, not shameful!

_fun_


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

I've learned that looking at a wall is boring.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 9, 2018)

I learnt that 4 in roman numerals is written IIII rather then IV on clock faces because it looks better.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 10, 2018)

I've learned more about the dark side of furry fandom: I've looked up what is a "Cub" porn.

Shame on me that such porn fan like myself didn't know that. Well, not my thing.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 10, 2018)

TR273 said:


> I learnt that 4 in roman numerals is written IIII rather then IV on clock faces because it looks better.


I was told that they did it to make it asymmetrical and to read the hour even if the clock is downside.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 10, 2018)

I’ve learned quite a bit the past two days.  Just went through two days of Supervisory training in Lansing, MI for my job.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 10, 2018)

I learned that SAD stands for Sum of Absolute Differences... 
Now I can say that teachers make me do SAD.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2018)

Paolite said:


> I was told that they did it to make it asymmetrical and to read the hour even if the clock is downside.



IIII upside down is still IIII so it's not a problem anyway though?


----------



## Paolite (Oct 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> IIII upside down is still IIII so it's not a problem anyway though?


Yes but IV and VI can be confused, so they changed IV for IIII.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

I learned that without Sabah and Sarawak, Malaysia would be a very poor country.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 10, 2018)

I learned that certain insurance companies in Florida will NOT accept a death certificate as proof of death. Instead they require a Obituary. >_>


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 11, 2018)

Bananas grow towards th sun - which is why they're curved.


----------



## Unvexed (Oct 11, 2018)

I've learned that I can make some pretty good pancakes with coconut milk instead of regular milk, hah. Take that, lactose intolerance!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Today I learnt that there are 590 stations in the UK located on Station Road, however there are 3,811 Station Roads in the UK, and that makes me a sad foxxo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2018)

The Weather Channel is worse than CNN and Fox News when it comes to hype!!


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 11, 2018)

It’s colder outside than yesterday


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 11, 2018)

Missing a turn and ending up on a toll road sucks.


----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

Wearing wet shoes all day is no fun.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

Today I learned the reason my car won't start up. Tomorrow I will learn how much it will cost to fix it.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 11, 2018)

I learnt that sometimes people overcomplicate things for me and then I have to have a lot of work when dealing with shaders...


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 11, 2018)

I learnt that no matter how hard your band practices, there's always that one Alto Sax that squeaks at the concert that ruins the whole song.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 12, 2018)

"Oakum" is loose fibers obtained by untwisting old ropes, and is used especially in helping to caulk gaps between planks of wood on wooden ships. Prisoners in the 19th Century were often required to untwist old ropes and create this material - all day during their work periods.


----------



## Nihles (Oct 12, 2018)

I learned that just remembering to inflate your car's tires makes it ride so much comfiwr, and saves money on gas....and extends life of tire.... seriously, it's worth a buck evwry couple weeks! Just frickin do it!


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2018)

That hate is alive.


----------



## Nihles (Oct 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> That hate is alive.


I hate that! Love is easier to find, it's just more subtle.


----------



## Cookedsteak (Oct 12, 2018)

I learned that I can cook more than burnt Kraft mac and cheese.

Learn something new everday.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 12, 2018)

I learned how to make clear potato chips


----------



## Marcl (Oct 12, 2018)

I learnt why shaders are problematic...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2018)

That want doesn't kill you doesn't make you stronger, it just hasn't succeeded yet.

Actually I learned that ages ago but hey, it was on my mind so why not.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

In spite of the many colors of Froot Loops cereal pieces - they all have the same fruity flavor :


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

'learning' about Fuzzy cluster analysis.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> In spite of the many colors of Froot Loops cereal pieces - they all have the same fruity flavor :



Ah, reminds me of the long-running friendly bickering between my wife and I over whether the pink and blue jelly spogs tasted different.  We had to blindfold me and pick them out of the bag at random before I could believe that they both tasted the same...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

That the Spanish are kinda dicks.


----------



## modfox (Oct 13, 2018)

i learned that fennecs can also have big dicks


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

I learned that I really didn't need to know that.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That the Spanish are kinda dicks.


Great surprise :V
How did you find it out?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Great surprise :V
> How did you find it out?


Well there was the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, reminds me of the long-running friendly bickering between my wife and I over whether the pink and blue jelly spogs tasted different.  We had to blindfold me and pick them out of the bag at random before I could believe that they both tasted the same...
> View attachment 43954


This just sounds like an excuse to be fed jelly spogs. ;3


----------



## Nihles (Oct 14, 2018)

I learned I need a hat if my own after borrowing one from a dapper fellow husky at a con. (Can't upload images to FAF, file too big or something)


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well there was the Spanish Inquisition.


Yeah the Spanish inquisition was pretty bad. (Well Americans have the Salem witch trials which killed a lot of innocent humans.)


----------



## Marcl (Oct 14, 2018)

That it is important to have people that are close to us... that losing such connections can make us so afraid of others we are at risk enclosing ourselves in a brick wall of our own fears.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 14, 2018)

I learned to never sit down in a walk-in shower. You wont be able to get up once you do.


----------



## Yav (Oct 14, 2018)

I learned to never lean my foot against my table for too long, cuts off blood circulation and feels weird as hell for some time @-@


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 15, 2018)

The TWSBI Eco won't post if you have the pistol filler mechanism partly screwed down past a certain point. At first I thought I was going crazy; like, how can a pen post just fine one week and refuse to do so the next?

Yeah, turns out the back of it screws out slightly when the pistol screws down, until the cap can't reach the thing that gives it friction/grip at the back of the pen. AND NOW I KNOW.



Nihles said:


> I learned that just remembering to inflate your car's tires makes it ride so much comfiwr, and saves money on gas....and extends life of tire.... seriously, it's worth a buck evwry couple weeks! Just frickin do it!


Last February I ended up with a nearly flat tire in February because my dad had noticed one of the tires held air poorly when swapping on the winter tires, but didn't bother TELLING me. So I was stuck HAVING to pump up the tire in ass-cold weather, which you're really not supposed to do... but I wasn't going to drive like four hours on a near-flat.

I hate pumping my tires. The pressure gauges never seem to make any sense to me.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 15, 2018)

I've learnt why Network Rail stops all the trains if the weather turns slightly grey:

That's a lot of bounce


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2018)

That sometimes, when ya think a cold is getting better, it suddenly gets worse....may run to the doc-in-a-box/urgent care place here.

(*cough, hack, wheeze*)


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 18, 2018)

I learned that I can get an interview if I am persistent enough


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

I learned that unlike a normal chic filet sandwich, you have to pay extra for a spicy one. It's stupid >:V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 19, 2018)

This morning I learnt that the remains of a Class 142 'Leyland Pacer' have been buried under Manchester Victoria station since an accident in 1991.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 19, 2018)

Bull men are kind of hard to draw


----------



## katalistik (Oct 19, 2018)

Never buy a budget phone every again. Just no.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2018)

Learned how channel permissions in Discord work, their hierarchal structure, and what to do with them in terms of what priority they have.

Pretty informative, and gives me a couple of ideas for implementation on Discord.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 19, 2018)

That taking a day-off isn't a bad idea from time to time.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 19, 2018)

I learned (yesterday) that losing almost 1000ft in less than 15 seconds can bring slight pain to your inner ears.


----------



## Lopaw (Oct 19, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> This morning I learnt that the remains of a Class 142 'Leyland Pacer' have been buried under Manchester Victoria station since an accident in 1991.



The god awful crashworthyness of pacers along with the fact a wheelchair can’t fit through the aisle in them and they bounce like jelly on springs means they should all be gone soon.

Today I learnt one of the proposed replacements might be converted D78 tube trains which look ugly and are older than pacers in design. Will get called class 230


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 19, 2018)

Lopaw said:


> The god awful crashworthyness of pacers along with the fact a wheelchair can’t fit through the aisle in them and they bounce like jelly on springs means they should all be gone soon.
> 
> Today I learnt one of the proposed replacements might be converted D78 tube trains which look ugly and are older than pacers in design. Will get called class 230
> View attachment 44597



I head about those, yeah, battery-powered aren't they? I get that it's meant to be greener, but the problem is, to my knowledge, batteries degrade, especially if your putting enough voltage through them to power a train across the North of England and Scotland. Plus, in my opinion (Though I'm a loco-hauled fan overall), the old, boxy DEMU designs look better than these new spaceship-esq designs they're going for. Same with new stations, Leeds and London Bridge will never be as nice as say York or Bristol Temple Meads.

But this is not the theme of the thread, and to get back onto that: Whomever reads this will today learn that Class 142 Pacers are known as Skippers on the lines down between Exeter and St.Ives.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 19, 2018)

Apperantly, on some occasions Whitetail deer have been documented to eat birds, squirrels, and rabbits...




Huh.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 19, 2018)

Today I learned that Expansion//Explosion is a much better card then I was giving it credit for.


----------



## Sky-DRGNr (Oct 21, 2018)

I learned how to use this website today to hopefully make new friends. (I'm still a newb to this stuff tho)


----------



## Deathless (Oct 21, 2018)

Don't wait til Sunday night to do a project for school!!!!


----------



## Oaker (Oct 21, 2018)

I learned that some people in 1998 decided aaaaall by themselves that we should call what we call a Kilobyte a "Kibibyte", and a Kilobyte should be exactly 1000 bytes. Because of many reasons, like: kilo meaning thousand, not thousand and 24; some people already think 1000 bytes are a Kilobyte; the higher the number gets, the higher the gap, for example 2 quadrillion bytes are roughly 1.81 terabytes and not 2 terabytes, with 2 quintillions it's ~1.77 petabytes, a larger gap still.

I'd be convinced and go along with it, but not many people seem to be willing to do the same. So far I've only seen MiB instead of MB on qbittorrent, here I was wondering what that was all about.

Also, I'm no mathematician but I remember reading or being told that kilobytes work on 10^2, but now I only ever read it as 2^10. I'm not sure if I'm remembering that wrong, or if it's the same.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 22, 2018)

Oaker said:


> Also, I'm no mathematician but I remember reading or being told that kilobytes work on 10^2, but now I only ever read it as 2^10. I'm not sure if I'm remembering that wrong, or if it's the same.


Kibibyte is 1024 which is 2^10.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2018)

I learned a bit about the history of the Spanish language.


----------



## Yumus (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 22, 2018)

That USPS is not to be trusted. Dropped off mail and had a special envelope scanned right in front of me. 2 days later it still wasn't added and they have no idea where it is. -_-


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

There's legit a protein called Sonic Hedgehog, which is involved in embyonic development!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2018)

I learned that intolerance and hate have become the new norm in America, thanks to The Trump Administration. Make America Hate Again


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 23, 2018)

God is doing his geometry homework
earther.gizmodo.com: This Weirdly Geometric Iceberg Is Freaking Us Out


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2018)

How to identify a bunch of different phytoplankton.


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2018)

That after this brief asthma attack, where they gave me five days of a drug called Prednisone, that it was among the most unpleasant things I've ever taken, making me feel variously hyper, jittery, spacey, and anxious....talk about a LOT of mood swings, in a short time. Next time, I will mention this, if they ever prescribe it again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> That after this brief asthma attack, where they gave me five days of a drug called Prednisone, that it was among the most unpleasant things I've ever taken, making me feel variously hyper, jittery, spacey, and anxious....talk about a LOT of mood swings, in a short time. Next time, I will mention this, if they ever proscribe it again.



Yeeks.


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeeks.



I seem really sensitive to a lot of pharmaceuticals, especially anything that might make you more hyper or agitated: Things like even the most minute doses of SSRI/SNRI based drugs so far, though, have been the biggest disasters...never again.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

I learnt my anti-thorn gardening gloves have a hole in them, (so much blood).


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2018)

Today I learned that the horror that are "Ugg Boots", have actually been around 40 years, according to a banner ad, on this site.


----------



## tigerjieer (Oct 26, 2018)

Learned from a Marxist ? today that the Soviet hammer and sickle design is different from the Chinese hammer and sickle design.
He wanted to carve a pumpkin with the Chinese version for a Halloween competition. Did not happen. (though he did do it last year).

_Yes, he actually drew it on our school's black board._


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)

That my new favorite energy drink is Welch's Sparking Grape + Energy. Though, I can not always find it...

I mean, this could almost be healthy! Tastes nice.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 3, 2018)

A plane once crashed in Russia because the pilot had the cockpit windows blocked for landing due to a bet. 70 people died


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 6, 2018)

I've got another one: Hungry Jacks is Burger King!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2018)

I've learnt that there's a market for pre-1940's steel. This is because levels of radiation/cobalt in modern steel is higher, and therefore can't be used for radiation-sensitive equipment. One method of obtaining steel of this quality is raising sunken ships.


----------



## Marcl (Nov 7, 2018)

I learnt that before you go and try an app to draw with other people, first make a short test session to test if it works for everyone...

(Go figure XP)


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 7, 2018)

And today I learnt that the first ever radio message transmitted from an aircraft in 1910 by the Airship America.

The radio message was:
"Roy, come and get this goddamn cat."

For context, the airship crew had adopted a stray cat that lived in the hanger, and it didn't much take to being on an airship... At first.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 7, 2018)

My local chain craft store's website has stock info that's made of fail and potato. Like, if the clerk can say with confidence "nope, we're def out of that", why is it listed as in stock? (Also their website has a ton of stuff that I've never seen in store!)


----------



## Joni (Nov 8, 2018)

That "I can't just shred bats with one wind turbine."


----------



## Marcl (Nov 8, 2018)

Joni said:


> That "I can't just shred bats with one wind turbine."


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 8, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2018)

Palak Paneer+Dry Mung Beans+Beer= Weaponized Fox Ass


----------

